# Fundraising



## Conner8809 (Aug 26, 2008)

does anyone have any good ideas on how to get some money for my drama club? we are in the extreme red as our director would say. i believe it is about $700 and its the start of the year. the school doesnt give us any kind of budget.


----------



## lieperjp (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: funds*


Conner8809 said:


> does anyone have any good ideas on how to get some money for my drama club? we are in the extreme red as our director would say. i believe it is about $700 and its the start of the year. the school doesnt give us any kind of budget.



search through the General Advice and Theatre Management and Development threads, as there is a lot of information in there. Especially take a look at the theatre management thread, there are more in there I think than there are in the General Advice thread.


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: funds*


Conner8809 said:


> does anyone have any good ideas on how to get some money for my drama club? we are in the extreme red as our director would say. i believe it is about $700 and its the start of the year. the school doesnt give us any kind of budget.



When I was going to Orange Coast College, we had a theatre group called the O.C.C. Rep. It began its life with a $1000.00 grant from the college. That was the last money the Rep ever saw from the college. At every performance, the Rep would set up a concessions table and would sell various baked goodies and soft drinks which were donated by Rep members. While it did not provide huge show budgets, maybe $100.00 to $200.00 for buying props and such for shows, it did allow the Rep to be self supporting. As I recall, my gumdrop cookies were always a big hit.


----------



## tech2000 (Sep 2, 2008)

Send letters out to businesses both local and big businesses and see if they will donate any money. or you could advertise for the businesses somehow in your theater or at your shows.


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 2, 2008)

tech2000 said:


> Send letters out to businesses both local and big businesses and see if they will donate any money. or you could advertise for the businesses somehow in your theater or at your shows.



On the subject of advertising, it's fairly common for local businesses to buy add space in a show's program. Often, it's as simple as a copy of a business card. I have no clue what standard rates might be, but it's a relatively easy place to start.


----------

